# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  A është Qeveria Rama e implikuar në trafikun e drogës?

## Albo

Ne dy javet e fundit ne Shqiperi, opozita ka ngritur akuza te renda ndaj qeverise Rama duke e akuzuar ate si te implikuar direkt ne trafikun e droges. Per me shume mbi kete mund te lexoni temen e hapur ne forum per kete ceshtje ketu. Dje ne Divjake ka rene nje avion i vogel i cili sherbente per transportin e droges nga Shqiperia drejt Italise. Ne lidhje me kete ceshtje mund te lexoni temen e hapur ne forum ketu.

E hapem kete sondazh per te pare se cili eshte reagimi i qytetareve te thjeshte mbi keto zhvillimet e fundit.

*- A besoni se Qeveria Rama dhe strukturat e saj jane te implikuara direkt ne trafikun e droges?

- Cili eshte demi qe i shkaktohet Shqiperise e shqiptareve nga keto zhvillime?

- Kush duhet te mbaje pergjegjesi sipas jush per kete ceshtje?

- A kane ndikuar zhvillimet e fundit ne besimin qe ju kini ne punen e shtetit shqiptar?*


Si ne cdo sondazh, jeni te lire te votoni dhe shprehni mendimin tuaj te plote mbi ceshtjen ne fjale ne nje postim ne kete teme. Nuk eshte nevoja te replikoni voten e mendimin e njeri-tjetrit, mund ta lexoni ate ne heshtje. Secili ka voten dhe mendimin e tij te lire, dhe pak rendesi ka se cfare mendojne anetaret e tjere te forumit.

Albo

----------



----------


## Wordless

Po te investohet ketu ai leku qe fitohet nga eksporti i droges do ishte gje e mire per venin tone, sepse vetem droga eshte i vetmi burim ekonomik per vendin

----------



----------


## loneeagle

Jo aspak, perkundrazi jane ne lufte e siper kunder droges :P.  Biles gjithe ajo droge qe sekuestrohet transportohet me avion per "destruction" LOL.

----------


## PINK

> Po te investohet ketu ai leku qe fitohet nga eksporti i droges do ishte gje e mire per venin tone, sepse vetem droga eshte i vetmi burim ekonomik per vendin


Tamam, te mbushet arka e shtetit, boshatis nga Saliu. Asnje dem ska per popullin. Qeveria nuk ka me dhene doreheqjen per kaq gje!

----------


## loneeagle

> Po te investohet ketu ai leku qe fitohet nga eksporti i droges do ishte gje e mire per venin tone, sepse vetem droga eshte i vetmi burim ekonomik per vendin


Po pritet qe investimet ne vend te behen nga parat e pista qe vine nga droga, perfundon si Columbia & Mexico! Parat e pista nuk sjellin gje tjeter vecse, KRIM EDHE ASPAK STABILITET, GJE QE MBAN CDO INVESTOR JASHTE VENDIT. Pra i therrisni mendjes edhe kthehuni punes, se droga rregullon politikanet jo popullin e thjesht. Popullin e thjesht e rregullon edukimi & puna e ndershme!

----------

Gazmira (20-06-2014)

----------


## Wordless

> *- A besoni se Qeveria Rama dhe strukturat e saj jane te implikuara direkt ne trafikun e droges?*
> 
> 
> 
> Albo


Hajde Sondazh hajde  :pa dhembe: 

Shoku Koktul

Kjo punë nuk është me të besuar apo me .. hë si mendon ti !! Dëgjo Saliun = lexo Albon. Po pse ore, Qevrinë e Ramës dhe avion e "nëndetset e Saliut" ruan populli ? Ka kush i ruan ato po mos ki merak. Shoku Sali dhe PeDe-ja nuk hipin më në qeveri, jo sikur të bie një avion me hashash po edhe sikur ta bëj Saliu dhëmbin sa të Elefantit... mblidhe mëndjen . Këtë të mirë i'a bëri njerëzve të paktën Saliu.. i la të kuptonte se PeDe-ja dhe Politikanët e sajë janë stërmullari i të gjitha të zezave që pas regjimit Komunist.

Bravo Berishës !!

----------


## peshkatari2011

> A është Qeveria Rama e implikuar në trafikun e drogës?


-Fshati qe duket s,do kallauze.

----------


## Lexuesi_

Pa hezitim thash Po. 
Te jesh drogagji e mos ta pish eshte e pamundur mos te kesh dore ne keto pune. 

Por dore ka edhe opozita berisha hiq burre t'mire mos e bani.

----------


## derjansi

patjeter qe ka 

para rames en shqipni nuk kishte as trafik droge as lazarat as kurgjo, shqiptret nuk e dishin qka o droga.  sa erdh ky fillun tu u kap me tonelata droge qdo dit

----------


## Meriamun

Po ca thua more? Ju nuk jeni ne terezi fare. Cfare eshte ky muhabet kot se koti qe beni. Socialistet jane njerez te mire dhe te edukuar ku bejne socialistet keshtu punesh. Keta lloj gjerash i bejne vetem shpellaret e Berishes. Socialistet edhe rrogen qe marrin nga shteti ua japin fakireve shqiptare si bamiresi. Se shikon surratin e kryerilindasit i cili shkelqen si diell? Genjeshtra dhe djalli skane si te bejne pjese ne nje qenie te tille te pafajshme. Ai ska shpi dhe katandi, eshte i varfer, i vetmi nga politikanet i cili nuk bleu dot nje sepse gjithnje mendonte për ne brekgrisurit. Fajin e ka Berisha madje edhe pse kumbullat dhe pjeshket nuk nxorrën lule ashtu sic duhet. Sabotimi eshte lufta kryesore e armiqeve te partise.

Të na rroje edvin dash preza...

----------

gjirfabe (20-05-2014)

----------


## murrizi+

Mos ja futni kot more, po qe i duhet Rames nje gje e tille tash, ai tash ka pushtetin ne dor dhe fiton me shume nga luftimi i droges se sa te merret me te.
Opozita ka perzgjedhur nje alibi te plogsht per ta luftuar poziten. Gjeni noj gje me te madhe, do ti gjeni plot sosh, vetem se duhet ti kerkoni me vemendje e kujdes.

----------


## tessy

Pse egziston qeveri ne bote qe nuk ushqehet..sherbehet nga cfardo lloj trafiku qe mund te egzistoje???!!!!!

----------


## Brari

qeverria e ed-skobar rames nuku eshte e implikuar me droge.
mos degjoni cthot Berisha.
Berisha tha se ne divjak ulen avione droge mirpo nuk qe e vertete.
ajo rrota e prishur kish qënur e nje mickonje anafele e jo rrot avioni.
ja mbyti kot dhe ai laluci qe tha ..kam par avion...
mirpo e thirrem e i dham nje dru atje ne deg te perbrendshme atij kozit qe ta mbanj mendt.
u kish then shokve ai pasandaj. .. jo avion te vegjel te shoh tha po dhe pamporr nuku flas me un i ziu ore..

----------

gjirfabe (20-05-2014)

----------


## Wordless

> qeverria e ed-skobar rames nuku eshte e implikuar me droge.
> mos degjoni cthot Berisha.
> Berisha tha se ne divjak ulen avione droge mirpo nuk qe e vertete.
> ajo rrota e prishur kish qënur e nje mickonje anafele e jo rrot avioni.
> ja mbyti kot dhe ai laluci qe tha ..kam par avion...
> mirpo e thirrem e i dham nje dru atje ne deg te perbrendshme atij kozit qe ta mbanj mendt.
> u kish then shokve ai pasandaj. .. jo avion te vegjel te shoh tha po dhe pamporr nuku flas me un i ziu ore..


Degjuam krisma - Kush foli ?

----------

Albmaster (07-06-2014)

----------


## iliria e para

Kushdo ka te drejte te flase per drogen ne Shqiperi, por asesi Salazarat Berisha.
Po flitet qe me nuk do te quhet Lazarat, por SALAZARAT:

----------


## Elian70

*enveri:*  grure per popullin dhe pjesen tjater ne hambar
*edi:* hashash per popujt dhe pjesen tjater do e djegim...me polica...

ne shqiperi NUK-u ka Droge...

----------


## Elian70

ata qe kane votuar "jo" jane te droguar dhe se dine akoma

----------


## MaDaBeR

Pa diskutim qe qeveria eshte e implikuar ne trafikun e droges. Kete e deshmojne emerimet ne Policine e Shtetit, sidomos ne seksionin e Anti-Trafiqeve. Ne keto poste jane vendosur oficere policie te perfolur dhe me dosje te hapura per trafik te lendeve narkotike nga vete qeveria socialiste e para 2005.

Njerez te perfolur kane zene poste edhe ne kontrolline hyrje-daljeve te porteve e aeroporteve. 

Gjith ky shtim i trafikimit te lendeve narkotike pa dyshim qe ndikon negativisht duke demtuar Shtetin Shqiptar. Duhet te presim raportet e DASH apo institucioneve te tjera. Mundet qe Shqiperia te rikthehet serish ne harten e trafikanteve me te medhenj te lendeve narkotike. Kjo do ishte nje humbje e madhe per te gjithe shqiptaret, pasi do riktheheshim shume vite pas.

Shtypi Italian ka filluar tashme te na cilesoje serish si trafikante. Tonelatat e droges qe kapen neper shtetet e tjera dalin me lehtesine me te madhe dhe pa asnje lloj kontrolli nga portet dhe aeroporti yne, madje dhe nga fushat ku ngrihen e ulen avione pa teklif. 

Aty ku une jetoj, te rinjte e pine hashashin ne sy te policise, pa patur asnje lloj frike. Madje edhe e shesin nen hunden e policise pa patur asnje lloj meraku a frike. Kam rastisur vete ne nje rast kur 3 te rinj pinin hashash ndersa polici qe kaloi aty, me unfiorme dhe arme ne brez, hoqi kapelen per te larguar tymin dhe ktheu koken menjane.

Nese Rames i duket nje Opozite e dehur nga pushteti i humbur dje, mua kjo qeveri me duket qeveri e dehur nga hashashi i sotem.

----------


## Elian70

joooooooooooooooooooo nuk ka droge vetem ne Lazarat...

----------


## shigjeta

E ke gabim, as ne Lazarat nuk ka .... e kishte kontrolluar vete policia  :perqeshje: 

*Kryepolici Bizhga në Lazarat: Piva kafe në fshat. Nuk pashë parcela me kanabis*- 

Për policinë shqiptare, Lazarati nuk është një mit i drogës. Në kuadër të luftës kundër prodhimit të kanabisit në Lazarat, 2 zv/drejtorë të Policisë, Sokol Bizhga dhe Altin Qafo kanë kryer një vizite në ‘fshatin e ndaluar’. 

Zëvendësdrejtori i policisë për krimet e rënda Sokol Bizhga dhe Altin Qato, zëvëndësdrejtori i policisë për sigurinë publike Altin Qato kanë zhvilluar takim në kuadër të masave për parandalimin e kanabisit si dhe për përcaktimin e grupeve të përbashkëta të punës. I kontaktuar nga News24, Bizhga tregon se cfarë pa dhe si u ndje në fshat. 
“Shkuam me zvdrejtorin Qato si për të kaluar një fundjave, pa paralajmërim. Takuam njerëz në rrugë, na pritën shumë mirë. Pimë një kafe në qendër të fshatit. Si është gjendja?! Duhet të coni grupe vetë aty të konstatoni si është gjendja. Unë gjykoj që gjendja është normale, ne nuk shikojmë sipërfaqe të kultivuara. Nuk kemi parë plantacione me kanabis”. 

_Balkanweb_

----------

